# 30 -50 Amp subfeed panel recommendations????



## ALCHYMIST (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking for a small subfeed panel in the 30-50 or so amp range. See lots of them on the internet, but most are 2 slot. I need one with 4 or more slots. Did find a Square D 70 a, but min wire size main lugs is # 8. Any recommendations? Prefer Square D.


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 13, 2008)

Any small 100-125A panel will work. The panel does not have to be fed with the maximum rating. You can feed a 125A panel with 50A. This is completely typical.


----------



## ALCHYMIST (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, I know. Was just hoping to find a physically smaller unit. Bit the bullet & picked up a 100 Amp Square D, 6 space, 12 circuit.


----------

